# Viking stand mixer question



## kutia (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi
Sorry to bug y'all, but I'm hoping someone can answer my (probably silly) question.
I just got a new Viking stand mixer (5 qt.). The question is, how do I remove the bowl? Is there some trick I'm just not getting? My muscles don't seem to be up to the task. I checked the manual but I didn't see instructions for removing the bowl, just attaching the bowl. 

Thanks.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

From what I've seen on the TV cooking shows, the Viking bowl locks to the stand with a twisting movement. 

I believe you lock it on by turning counterclockwise, and release it by turning clockwise. Basically, to release you do the opposite of putting it in place.

I notice, too, that the celebrity chefs who are now using Vikings often have trouble releasing the bowl. So it may be a problem with the design???

If all else fails, there should be an 800 number in the manual that you can call for assistance.


----------



## jwl (Jan 4, 2008)

We've tried the counter clockwise turn approach. It would take Charles Atlas to turn that thing. Or perhaps Superman could do it. There has to be some other thing we are doing wrong. Otherwise that gorgeous mixer is just a decorative kitchen accessory!

Help, someone?

Thanks,
jwl


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Is there a latch you are overlooking? A small button that you depress, something like the spindle lock on a router or other power tool?

Seems unlikely, but your problem sounds unlikely, too.

How about pressing down on the bowl and then turning?

Hope this helps, but somehow I doubt that it will. 

Mike


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

I Googled "Viking stand mixer" and one of the top 10 hits was a youtube video demonstration. Maybe that one will help?


----------



## jwl (Jan 4, 2008)

The nice owner of JustChefit.com told us to smack the handle a couple of times because it may have gotten "crossthreaded" during shipping. My daughter smacked it a couple of times and it came right off. Now it is easy--it fits into a slotted mechanism and then the clockwise turn locks it and the counter clockwise turn unlocks it. 

Thanks for your help.
jwl


----------

